# How do You Keep a Prop Governor from Leaking?



## Cameron (Jul 19, 2017)

My Eagle's engine has a front prop governor mount. Unfortunately, it is seeping some oil. I have removed the governor, cleaned the gasket surfaces, and reinstalled, but after last night's flight, there still appears to be some oil getting out. It might be coming from one of the studs, I'm not sure. Any special tricks to keeping these from leaking?


----------

